# Wood Gas – The Other Solar Energy



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Would be nice to have a link of a gasifier, of how it actually works, cost, etc.
thx


----------



## Offgrid48 (Jul 28, 2016)

melli said:


> Would be nice to have a link of a gasifier, of how it actually works, cost, etc.
> thx


The design I use is based on Ben Peterson's design (http://www.woodgasifierplans.com/ ), which is a proven design that will produce high quality gas for power generation applications. I use this design to offer full gasifier builds on a cost+ basis or DIY parts kits.There are also many other Internet and YouTube videos different gasifiers and designs.


----------



## Oologahan (Oct 14, 2017)

You can also breakdown wood chips, leaves, grass, paper using a distilling process with the appropriate enzyme and make actual liquid fuel with the left over by product being compost, cheaper and more efficient, and a great residual product as a bonus


----------

